# Avatars for newbies



## Turin (Jan 10, 2004)

I have noticed a lot more newbies floating around with avatars, is this just another side effect of VB3 waiting to be sorted out? Or is TTF slacking it's policy on avatars? Its not that I don't like newbies with avatars, I was just wondering why they are allowed to have them.


----------



## Beorn (Jan 10, 2004)

It appears that vBulletin no longer supports the option to have avatars only after 100 posts. There's a way to do it, but it's kinda messy......I'll see if I can figure it out sometime when I'm awake and less groggy


----------



## Turin (Jan 10, 2004)

Ok, that answeres my question, thanks. This thread can be deleted whenever.


----------



## Turin (Mar 16, 2005)

I guess the policy has kinda gone down the drain.


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 16, 2005)

Do you still count me as a newbie?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 17, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Do you still count me as a newbie?


Well, technically you're not (you have more than 100 posts).
But compared to people like Elgee and Old-man Itchy, you're relatively n00bish.


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 17, 2005)

Aulë said:


> Well, technically you're not (you have more than 100 posts).
> But compared to people like Elgee and Old-man Itchy, you're relatively n00bish.


 
Good grief! I didn't realise I had quite that many posts... 
Well, I submit myself to the great and ancient command of the er...great and ancient ones.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 21, 2005)

Am I still n00bish? lol


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 22, 2005)

Since you've graced these forums with your presence for two years already, I'd say you are quite the veteran, Fir.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 22, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> Since you've graced these forums with your presence for two years already, I'd say you are quite the veteran, Fir.



Oh..wow..I was acctually expecting to be called a newbe.. *grin* I mean, I look at people like Ely, and you, and Elgee, and Mrs.Maggott, and Ranger Dave. Oh man. 

Well I'm glad to be considered a 'veteran'.


----------

